# Warehouse Capacity Leads



## ManMythMachine (Feb 24, 2022)

Okay @Hal 

What are the interview questions?

Name a time when you had a project and the steps you took to complete it?

Name a time when you named a time of a time you named?

Name a time when you disagreed with a manager.  I would say whichever manager thought Half Smalls is a good idea.  We got rid of HC for a reason. Streamlined. Simplicity.  Now we added an extra size to every single department in the building?  Yeah, I disagree this is helping capacity.  But let's roll with it because I'm all about fitting a Medium into a Small and making it a Smedium.  

I'm gonna land this role and parlay it into Site Director.  








Maybe!


----------



## Hal (Feb 24, 2022)

I'm out of the office for a couple weeks so I don't have the interview guides. When's your interview?


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Feb 24, 2022)

Go to Glassdoor. There are a number of interview questions posted there that are used.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 3, 2022)

> Options to Increase Warehouse Storage Capacity - https://www.mwpvl.com/html/options_to_increase_warehouse_storage_capacity.html 🥱


----------



## ManMythMachine (Mar 10, 2022)

Hal said:


> I'm out of the office for a couple weeks so I don't have the interview guides. When's your interview?


I don't know yet.  Going to do interview prep and try to get a heads up.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Mar 20, 2022)

@Hal







So is this still a thing or are they changing it around?   Other DC's had it listed as Consolidation lead but were told on ours it's listed as ICQA lead but the job description is a copy and past of the warehouse lead word for word.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Mar 20, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> @Hal
> 
> View attachment 13549
> 
> ...


Our building listed it as capacity lead but did interviews for it with the other open lead positions. I believe they will make offers to all at the same time. They asked applicants what department they would accept an offer from.


----------



## Hal (Mar 20, 2022)

@FrankM0421 

It is. Most buildings should have already selected them and be wrapping up their training. Our building had capacity leads and normal lead positions posted just recently.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 20, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> So is this still a thing or are they changing it around?   Other DC's had it listed as Consolidation lead but were told on ours it's listed as ICQA lead but the job description is a copy and past of the warehouse lead word for word.


👻


----------



## Hal (Mar 20, 2022)

I think its an ICQA lead not an ICQA leader. Confusing titles. I think someone typo'd and thought it the capacity leads reported to ICQA because of consolidation falling under the realm of quality.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Mar 21, 2022)

It’s probably going to fall under the ICQA expense budget (like the label captains and trainer specialists), since they can’t/won’t create new budget centers for all of these new positions. I don’t know why it wouldn’t be billed to the warehousing budget, but I guess that’s why I don’t make HQ $$.


----------



## BrkpckMnt (Mar 21, 2022)

In our building the ICQA OM's title on workday is listed as "ICQA Leader". They don't have team leads like warehousing. The new consolidation roles do fall under the ICQA budget center but the consolidation leads don't "report to ICQA". They do however report to the Continuous Improvement OM, as do the ICQA leaders. 

Also, our building did consolidation lead interviews before AND separate from the newest round of LWW interviews, because they need to fill the consolidation lead roles sooner as per HQ's request. Which seems unfortunate for some people since they may have a preference for LWW but would have taken the consolidation lead as well. Now it seems they may have to choose between accepting the consolidation role (and missing out on a chance at LWW), or turning down consolidation and taking their chance on LWW. 

The interview questions are pretty standard Situation-Behavior-Outcome questions regarding "target behaviors": be accountable, be bold, be curious, be "one team". Tell me about a time you removed a barrier that was preventing you from reaching a goal. Tell me about a time you saw unsafe behavior and coached someone on it. Tell me about a time you had to manage conflicting priorities. Tell me about a time you worked on a project that solved a problem or something like that. Etc. If you buddy up to an OM and get them to help you prepare for an interview they can provide you with a list of sample questions. Don't expect those exact sample questions to be in the interview though.


----------



## Hal (Mar 22, 2022)

BrkpckMnt said:


> In our building the ICQA OM's title on workday is listed as "ICQA Leader". They don't have team leads like warehousing. The new consolidation roles do fall under the ICQA budget center but the consolidation leads don't "report to ICQA". They do however report to the Continuous Improvement OM, as do the ICQA leaders.
> 
> Also, our building did consolidation lead interviews before AND separate from the newest round of LWW interviews, because they need to fill the consolidation lead roles sooner as per HQ's request. Which seems unfortunate for some people since they may have a preference for LWW but would have taken the consolidation lead as well. Now it seems they may have to choose between accepting the consolidation role (and missing out on a chance at LWW), or turning down consolidation and taking their chance on LWW.
> 
> The interview questions are pretty standard Situation-Behavior-Outcome questions regarding "target behaviors": be accountable, be bold, be curious, be "one team". Tell me about a time you removed a barrier that was preventing you from reaching a goal. Tell me about a time you saw unsafe behavior and coached someone on it. Tell me about a time you had to manage conflicting priorities. Tell me about a time you worked on a project that solved a problem or something like that. Etc. If you buddy up to an OM and get them to help you prepare for an interview they can provide you with a list of sample questions. Don't expect those exact sample questions to be in the interview though.


ICQA leaders don't report to the Continuous Improvement Manager. Both are level 5 roles. They report to the Senior Quality and Continuous Improvment Manager (SQCIM).

Exact questions are 

"Tell me about a time you saw someone performing unsafe behavior." 

"Tell me about a time you had multiple competing priorities." 

"Tell me about a time you removed an obstacle to help your team reach a goal." 

"Tell me about a time you had an idea for a new way of doing things that you shared with a leader or team."


----------



## targetdude1 (Mar 23, 2022)

Hal said:


> ICQA leaders don't report to the Continuous Improvement Manager. Both are level 5 roles. They report to the Senior Quality and Continuous Improvment Manager (SQCIM).
> 
> Exact questions are
> 
> ...




Damnit, I interviewed for this a couple weeks ago, NOW the questions get printed here. And yes these are the questions.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 24, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Havnt gotten the workday notice yet… *(didn’t even get an interview for this role).*





RWTM said:


> _*“Found it”*_
> 
> View attachment 13560


----------



## Hal (Mar 24, 2022)

RWTM said:


> HR tried informing my OM I have an interview for this position yesterday but received this notification 4 days prior. Shorlisted? Favoritism? 🎪 wonder how many other interviews I never showed up for. Still have like 11 internals in tho. I hope they choose me once


11 internals? Wth are you applying for?


----------



## RWTM (Mar 24, 2022)

Hal said:


> 11 internals? Wth are you applying for?


I have a lot in


----------



## WHS (Mar 24, 2022)

Hal said:


> 11 internals? Wth are you applying for?


Right?  At that point you might as well apply for nothing.  I wouldn’t want someone who would take literally anything in front of them because they’re going to want to hop jobs in 6 months more likely than stay in position


----------



## Hal (Mar 24, 2022)

WHS said:


> Right?  At that point you might as well apply for nothing.  I wouldn’t want someone who would take literally anything in front of them because they’re going to want to hop jobs in 6 months more likely than stay in position


I'm wouldn't be concerned on that. I literally just don't know of 11 different positions he could apply for that would all have openings.

ICQA Team Member
Target Security Specialist
Training Specialist
Yard Coordinator
HR Specialist
CMMS Tech

Any other role is a Lead Warehouse Worker or merit 1 and typically a step down in pay.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 25, 2022)

Hal said:


> I'm wouldn't be concerned on that. I literally just don't know of 11 different positions he could apply for that would all have openings.
> 
> ICQA Team Member
> Target Security Specialist
> ...


Wasn’t qualified for Capacity LWW B2. Have a couple more interviews next week though.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 30, 2022)

WHS said:


> Right?  At that point you might as well apply for nothing.  I wouldn’t want someone who would take literally anything in front of them because they’re going to want to hop jobs in 6 months more likely than stay in position


™️


----------



## Avocadioo (May 21, 2022)

A1 hiring


----------

